# Venison Liver?



## cloudy (Oct 26, 2004)

What is the best way to prepare venison liver??? The hunter expects his wife to prepare this liver, she wants it to be delicious, is that possible??


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 27, 2004)

First,  have you ever cooked liver before?  If you have then you dont need help....if not you need to pan fry it with onions.  You can also coat your liver as in chicken fried steak.  When you do your onions add a smidgen of sugar to them.....


----------



## Lifter (Oct 27, 2004)

Toss some garlic in there with it, or crust it with garlic powder (not garlic salt!) and be "gentle" with the cooking...far better undecooked than overcooked...and if you could add a cup of red wine...(I'll suggest a merlot, a bit sweeter than most would like to drink, or a Shiraz of the same quality)...

With "wild meat" you should be granteda good deal of forgiveness, as you nevr know what those critters are eating...

Lifter


----------



## Otter (Oct 27, 2004)

Above suggestions are good. I also think that a couple pieces of bacon on top adds a lot - don't cook it too crisp.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 27, 2004)

I like to fry liver and onions in peanut oil, if your not allergic try it.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2004)

doesn't liver removed from an animal have a membrane on it that is better removed before cooking.  lifter, ooohhh LLLIFTER, we need your expertise.... i might be thinking of kidneys, tho.

btw, in the past few days, i've tried the rosemount estate cab/sauv and the yellowtail shiraz and merlot.  shiraz was good, would pass on the merlot, but the rosemount cab/sauv was really good. gonna try the yellowtail cab/sauv tonight...


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 27, 2004)

Fry the liver with lots of onions, then douse liberally with ketchup before you throw the liver away along with the onions and the frying pan.


----------



## Lifter (Oct 27, 2004)

Can't recall any membrane on the liver Buckytom...but its been a while...and we never used the kidneys of wild game, so I can't say there either...

Lifter


----------



## mudbug (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: The great hunter returns with liver*



			
				cloudy said:
			
		

> What is the best way to prepare venison liver??? The hunter expects his wife to prepare this liver, she wants it to be delicious, is that possible??



no, it is not possible (confirmed liver hater here).  Send great hunter back out and tell him not to come home unless he's bringing ribs.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: The great hunter returns with liver*



			
				mudbug said:
			
		

> cloudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

_Ship the stuff to a certain gal in Texas who LOVES liver and can't find one single source of the good WILD stuff anywhere!!!_

(Haggis time is approaching, you know...)

Lifter's recipe plans sounds scrumptuous to me!  And Otter's addition with it!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 28, 2004)

Cloudy I have never tried these before because the only liver I like is chicken. But thought you might want to see them. Both recipes are from my Zebco Fish & Wild Game cookbook.

Wild Game Liver(Elk, Deer, etc.)

Liver, sliced
1 onion chopped
2Tbsp. bacon fat
salt & pepper, to taste
Flour
2Tbsp. vinegar

Heat bacon fat in frying pan. Salt & pepper liver; dip liver in flour & fry. Add chopped onion. Turn liver just as it browns, about 5 minutes. Brown & remove to platter with onions. Use 2 Tbsp. flour, salt & pepper to add into pan drippings. Add 2 cups water & 2Tbsp. vinegar & cook until thickened. If the liver is from an older animal, place back in the pan & simmer for 30 minutes. Sprinkle with fresh chopped parsley.

Liver with Apples & Onions

1lb. liver sliced 1/3in. thick*
4 slices bacon**
1/2 stick butter
3 Granny Smith apples(peel & cut in wedges)
2 onions, sliced
2Tbsp. white wine vinegar
1tsp, sugar
1/4C. white wine

*Note: liver should be cut into 2x1 inch strips.
**Note: bacon should be cut into 1 inch pieces.
In a large skillet cook bacon until crisp, remove & drain on paper towels. Pour off all but 2Tbsp. bacon fat & add 2Tbsp. of the butter & cook onions until they are soft. Add the apples & cook them until light golden brown. Add the vinegar, sugar, & wine & bring to a boil. Cook this until thickened. Transfer to a serving platter. Keep warm. Clean the skillet. Heat the remaining 2Tbsp. butter in the skillet & sauté the liver until it's browned. Arrange over the apple mixture & sprinkle with bacon. Garnish with parsley & red apple wedges.


----------

